# Charlotte, NC- Bella #770878- 3/4 Black Female



## bigskyfarm (Mar 1, 2009)

From the Shelter: 
Age - 3-4 yrs Weight – 73.0 Temp- 102.2
Htwm- Neg. Fecal - Neg. 
Physical exam- Wonderful Dog! Did great for entire exam. Very patient and tollerant. Also knows basic commands. Looks good. Little thin with some dry skin. She is very strong and at times will very hard on a lead when walked. She loves treats and attention. Scar on tip of right ear. 
DHPP/Bordetella
Heartworm prev. (iverhart max)
1yr Rabies 
Gave CHiP 
She just got sick (urinary tract infection) on the 8th so three weeks still of treatment, they can adopt her earlier if they sign a medical waiver.

Please visit us at the
Charlotte Mecklenburg Animal Control located at 8315 Byrum Drive, Charlotte, NC 28217. Our hours are 11am-7pm Mon.-Fri., 11am-5pm Sat.and Sun.


Adoption Prices (as of July 1, 2008)
The following adoption prices include the adoption fee, Spay/Neuter fee, License if applicable, microchip and preventative shots. 

*Canines* (4 months and older) ……… *$98.00*
*Puppies* (under 4 months old) ……… *$88.00* (Cash or Check Only)

Bella is up-to-date with routine shots and spayed/neutered. 

Charlotte Mecklenburg Animal Care & Control
Charlotte, NC
704-336-3786


----------



## bigskyfarm (Mar 1, 2009)

I am interested in pulling this girl, but the shelter has no other photos of her available. Is there someone nearby that can go see her? They tell me she is "mostly" gsd but might be mixed with husky??? I have a potential ride for her on Sunday, so the request is a little urgent. Thank you.


----------



## kshort (Jun 4, 2004)

Bump for help for Carla...


----------



## icycleit (Jan 10, 2010)

Carla you might want to contact someone in GSRA if you have any contacts. This dog is gorgeous. Looks so pretty and shiny!


----------



## bigskyfarm (Mar 1, 2009)

GSRA? As in GA GSR?


----------



## ncgsdmom (Jun 24, 2008)

Bump


----------

